# Tiny Tutorial : How to watch a movie by setting it as wallpaper?



## sridatta (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello guyz....

Most of u may know this trick already, but.. for ppl who donno this.. its really a gud tip..

What if we want to chat with some one simultaneously watching movie? Opening a movie in window is quite irksome.. So, how about making the video as wallpaper?? Just try out... 

For this, you need *VLC player*. It is a highly portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats. (MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, mp3, ogg, h264, xvid etc...) .If you are having a hard time playing videos, VLC media player will more than likely will solve your issue.Download it from here

Now, Play any movie in VLC player, *Right click* on the screen and select *Wallpaper*. Minimize the screen.. Thats it... you can do anything in parellel watching the movie...

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/1707/picture1ff7.jpg


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW man thanks for sharing


----------



## pro (Feb 21, 2007)

hey dude why take all the pain? i have one nice solution..... try this

you must have a screensaver called "bliss" installed in your system (it also comes bundled with autopatcherXP) so go to C>windows>system or system32 and replace existing bliss.avi by your video file. just doon't forget to rename your would be screensaver file by name bliss.avi.

now go to as usual windows screensavers and configure properties of bliss screensaver.

 if you liked this idea then please give some reps...


----------



## trigger (Feb 22, 2007)

or u can use bsplayer or visit here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34801&highlight=mspaint+movie


----------



## pro (Feb 23, 2007)

vishalgupta said:
			
		

> or u can use bsplayer or visit here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34801&highlight=mspaint+movie



hey i was trying to show some sort of hacking skills... by changing other application's resources to get what we want i.e. movie as wallpaper....


----------



## n2casey (Feb 23, 2007)

U can use this trick for the same.
Play video, take screenshot by pressing Prt Scr (Print Screen) key & minimize the player.
Now open Paint & paste.
Now save the file with any name in bitmap format and apply it as wallpaper.

By this trick any time u will play a video in the player, u can watch this video at ur desktop too.


----------



## ketanbodas (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks bud. Reping ya.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

you can watch Live tv as wallpaper as well if you have windvr


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow..this is great.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 8, 2007)

Excellent Tutorial


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 27, 2007)

excellent tuto...both of da methods...


----------

